# Launch Aqua from command line



## joaquindromero (May 24, 2003)

I have REALLY got in touch with my Unix side.

I have altered the OpenFirmware and /etc/ttys file so that my dual 1.25 boots in verbose mode and uses a vt100 login.  So, Aqua does not load at all.

Since I want it all, how can I launch Aqua from the "pure" Unix environment command line.

Some info:
i altered etc/ttys and #'d out the console ...loginwindow.app in favor of the vt100.  

Please help...

thanks


----------



## Darkshadow (May 25, 2003)

Heh, I've done that too.  Here, my shell script to start up Aqua.

One caveat - you have to be root the first time you run this script, otherwise it hangs at the blue screen (looking for all the world like M$'s blue-screen-of-death).  After that first time, you can run it as a normal user and it works fine.  Not sure on why, though.


```
[color=red][b]
#!/bin/sh

/System/Library/CoreServices/WindowServer console &
/System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/loginwindow console &
[/b][/color]
```

I saved that as startAqua.  (don't forget to chmod +x it.  Actually, if you don't want to have to worry about being root, you can chown root:wheel it, then chmod +s it.)

Just wondering here - do you have a bug in the console where when you hit the return key, it'll act like you hit it 2 or 3 times (sometimes it'll act like you hit it 50 times )?  Happens to me.  Danged annoying!  Just wondering if it happens to anybody else.


----------



## joaquindromero (Jun 1, 2003)

Darkshadow... u da' man/woman... which ever applies!!

It worked first time!

I haven't experienced the return problem you have either in vt100 console or terminal window in Aqua...sorry.

This whole thing leads me to one more questions... how can I find the PID for the Aqua session so that I can kill it and return to command line... or am I way off here?

If I can be more help with the return prob let me know.

Thanks again!!!!!

J


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 1, 2003)

Nah, return bug is probably a bug in the video buffer.  I was just wondering how many people it affected, was all.  BTW, it only happens to me when the prompt is on the last line of the screen, where it would scroll the text at the top up off of it...that's when the bug hits me.  Only happens in the console, BTW, not the terminal 

Just log out of Aqua, and instead of going back to the login window, you'll be dumped back into the console.  If you're not, try takin off the two *console* arguments from the shell script.

As to the PID of Aqua, that would be the WindowServer & loginwindow.  I have no idea what the effect on the system would be if you killed them, though.  I never tried it out.  You'd probably be dumped to the console, but it might kernel panic instead.

And it'd be 'da man'


----------

